

India Plans to Develop Its Own Computer Operating System - jayaprakashbr
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/207412/india_plans_to_develop_its_own_computer_operating_system.html

======
kranner
The other day I read about a few indigenous tribes in Madhya Pradesh that were
developing _their own_ scripts for writing, each just a little different from
the next.

We might be taking this Be Indian Buy Indian thing too far.

